# Hymer B660 CL



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Wow
Brownhills are selling our model of Hymer B660 Cl for £50,000(first one i,ve seen of this model outside Germany), 2007 reg, and its only got the 2.2engine and all white(ours is silver), plus we have about £15,000 of extras fitted.

I thought ours was only worth about £35,000 :? :? 

Maybe i,m wrong.

Paul.


----------

